# Alpine heat cycles...



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, here is a question for any of you that breed "standard" dairy goats. 

I just got this buck and since it is well into spring time I decided to go ahead and let him run with the girls while they get acquainted and while I finish building the alternative shelter for him. 

I thought that standard sized dairy goats only went into heat in the fall am I mistaken? The reason I ask is today I noticed he has been doing all kinds of bucky things and actually mounted her a couple times today. Is that just him being "the big man on campus" or do you think she was actually in heat? I have no idea since she is pretty quiet. They have been doing a lot of playing chase and other activities but I just figured that was because she is unencumbered, unlike her sister who is due to kid now any time....

Thoughts?


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

If she willingly stood for him to mount then she is most likely cycling and now bred. Now if he was trying to mount her and she was running away while he was doing this then maybe she wasn't. Alpines start cycling in the fall but if not bred can continue to cycle into the early spring. Just to be on the safe side, figure your 150 days and watch her. Was she doing any tail wagging when playing?


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

some but she always seems to be doing that... I also noticed that he was doing that lip curl thing every time she pees too.... I really didn't need her preggers in the middle of summer, but oh well, I guess we'll know in a couple months.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Its very late in the season but its been known to happen before. Especially if your does arnt used to being around a buck.
beth


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Someone told me that Alpines are seasonal breeders. I believed them until my alpine went into mad heat a couple of weeks ago. I also know somone who always has some alpine kids born in June, so I think what that other person said is a load of goat berries. If you keep a buck with does, someone's going to get bred.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

I have some purebreed alpines. I just took a couple girls over to the buck (Alpine). He was still interested. 
They are seasonal. Here in Utah when the weather starts getting warm they stop being in rut. 
Does your buck smell bucky? Is he peeing on his face? These are signs that he is in rut.
Suellen


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh yeah he is smelly, and we had him in the car with us for 3 hours on the way home! Luckily have a jeep so it wasn't too up close and personal. Also he isn't used to being with girls either, his previous quarters were a 10 x 20 pen he could talk to the other goats but the ones on either side of him were also bucks. He is a sweet heart but he likes to "give kisses" by nibbling on me... this combined with him licking at the girls pee makes me want to take a shower every time I come in from the barn.


----------

